# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device) شروحات :  روت جالكسي تاب2 10.1 Root Galaxy Tab2 10.1 GT-P5100

## mohamed73

*GT- Root Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 WIFI,3G*   *طريقة التركيب :*  قبل التركيب يجب الاخذ بعين الاعتبار ان :
 1.التركيب تحت مسؤوليتك الشخصية .
 2.هذا الروت للجهاز المذكور بالاعلى ولا يصلح لغيره.
 3.الروت يفقد خاصية التحديث الهوائي.
 4.يجب تواجد سامسونج كيز . التركيب: *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *هذا الشرح للاخ احمد الساجي* *رابط التنزيل :* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *المصدر :* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## max_11

مجهود رائع

----------


## nacerbarca

merci

----------


## TIGER_GSM

باراك الله فيك أخي محمد

----------

